# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  10 đám cưới kỳ quặc nhất thế giới

## wekhanh

*Kết hôn là một sự kết nối rất đặc biệt và thiêng liêng giữa hai con người. Nhưng một số người lại thay đổi định nghĩa đó và họ sẵn sàng cưới bất cứ thứ đồ vật gì hoặc chính bản thân mình theo ý thích.* 
 
 
​ Một người phụ nữ ở Ấn Độ đã tuyên bố phải lòng một con rắn và đã kết hôn với loài giáp xác này theo đúng nghi lễ của đạo Hindu tại làng Atala, quận Khurda, Ấn Độ. Đám cưới có sự chứng kiến của hơn 2.000 người. 

  
​ Một game thủ người Nhật đã yêu nhân vật nữ ảo tên Nene Anegasaki khi đang chơi trò Love Plus, một trò chơi hẹn hò ảo. Mục đích của trò chơi này là tìm hiểu và xây dựng một mối quan hệ với một trong ba người cô gái hoạt hình. Và mối tình ảo này đã khiến cho anh chàng game thủ quyết định cưới bằng được cô gái hoạt hình trong trò chơi. 
 
​ Anh chàng với nickname Sal9000 đã trở thành người đầu tiên trên thế giới yêu và cưới một nhân vật trong game. Đám cưới được tổ chức tại một festival công nghệ ở Tokyo và được rất nhiều fan của trò chơi tới chứng kiến và được cả một linh mục tới hành lễ.

  
​  Anh chàng Lee Jin-gyu người Hàn Quốc đã kết hôn cùng một chiếc gối ôm to của Nhật

​   
​ Erika La Tour Eiffel, 37 tuổi, một cựu quân nhân sống ở San Francisco, đã yêu tháp Eiffel và tổ chức đám cưới với tháp trước sự chứng kiến của một vài người bạn vào năm 2007. Thậm chí cô còn thay đổi họ của mình thành Eiffel để tỏ tình yêu thương vô bờ bến của mình với “chồng”. Erika là một trong số 40 người trên thế giới bị hội chứng yêu đồ vật như tình nhân. Những người này thường bị thu hút và phải lòng các loại đồ vật xung quanh.

  ​ Cô Sharon Tendler, 41 tuổi người Anh gặp chú cá heo Cindy từ 15 năm trước và trúng tiếng sét ái tình với chú cá. Cô đã cầu hôn và tổ chức đám cưới với Cindy tại thành phố cảng Eilat của Israel. 

  
​ Eija-Riitta Berliner-Mauer, 54 tuổi đã cưới bức tường Berlin vào năm 1979 sau khi bị phát hiện có hội chứng yêu đồ vật như tình nhân (Objectum-Sexuality). Năm 7 tuổi, Berliner-Mauer đã phải lòng bức tường này khi cô nhìn thấy nó lần đầu trên tivi. Cô bắt đầu sưu tập hình ảnh về “anh ấy” và để dành tiền để tới đó thăm quan khi có dịp. Chuyến đi gặp mặt “người tình” lần thứ sáu vào năm 1979 cũng là lúc cô quyết định kết hôn với “anh” trước sự chứng kiến của một vài khách mời. Và cho đến lúc lên xe hoa với bức tường Berlin, cô Berliner vẫn là một cô gái trinh trắng.

  ​ Chen Wei-yih, 30 tuổi người Đài Loan lại quyết định cưới chính mình nhằm gửi một thông điệp với mọi người về áp lực kết hôn trong xã hội hiện đại. Không phải là người đồng tính, cũng không phản đối hôn nhân nhưng lý do duy nhất để Chen làm điều này là vì cô không thể tìm được một người bạn đời cô mong muốn. Nhưng vì quá áp lực với chuyện kết hôn, cô quyết định tự cưới mình để khỏi bị hỏi han quá nhiều về tình trạng hôn nhân.

  ​ Karen Jumeaux, người Pháp kết hôn với bạn trai đã qua đời sau khi được sự đồng ý của chính Tổng thống Pháp Nicolas Sarkozy. Cô gái 22 tuổi đã lợi dụng một điều luật ít người biết tới của Pháp để cưới Anthony Maillot sau khi anh qua đời gần hai năm do tai nạn giao thông. Cô đã viết cho Tổng thống Nicolas Sarkozy một bức thư xin phép được cưới người đã khuất và cô đã được chấp nhận vì đã chứng minh được rằng trước khi chồng sắp cưới của cô bị tai nạn, hai người đã có ý định thành hôn.

  
​ Anh Liu Ye, ở thành phố Chu Hải, Trung Quốc đã tự cưới mình trước hơn 100 khách mời, có cả phù dâu, phù rể và lễ cưới diễn ra theo đúng nghi thức truyền thống. Chú rể và cô dâu - là hình ảnh của chính anh được cắt bằng xốp - mặc một chiếc váy đỏ đứng bên cạnh nhau trong lễ cưới có một không hai. Liu cho biết anh không bị gay nhưng “lại hơi yêu mình quá”. “Có rất nhiều lý do để tự cưới mình, nhưng lý do chính là để thể hiện sự bất mãn với thực tại cuộc sống. Cuộc hôn nhân này sẽ giúp tôi bình an trở lại. Khái niệm hôn nhân của tôi khác với mọi người”.

  ​  Một anh chàng người Mỹ lại quyết định gắn kết đời mình khi kết hôn với một con búp bê sex  

Q.T​

----------

